# I have created a monster that is going to eat me...



## mysteryscribe (Feb 4, 2006)

I began advocating converting all the old polaroids, both roll and pack, to film a year or so ago.  Put it on my website, then mentioned it on forums. Then I creasted a CD that is a diy, not a 400 dollar conversion camera, just buy one and do it yourself instructions thing.  I sell it on ebay.  

So now the price of the cameras on ebay have trippled and I get emails a couple of times a month asking for help.  I can't afford to buy the shells anymore.  Holy moly what have I done.

I love that people are finding a use for the cameras, but I should get a special discount on mine.  Don't guess that is going to happen.  By the way if you own a couple of pack cameras how about selling me one cheap lol.


----------

